# 2010-11 Season Opener ... Bucks @ Hornets 10/27/10



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nothing exciting but if anyone wants to say something about tonights game, we can do it here. Our starting 5 played like one quarter together in the entire preseason so it'll be interesting to see how they play tonight. GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CP3 is going to come back with a bang this season, and I can't wait to see Ariza playing alongside him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I sure hope you're right on this Basel. :cheers:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

first time seeing bayless in that teal and gold, i cant wait. I watched him quite a bit because of portland being my closest team now and I follow them somewhat, and am excited to what he can bring. Jennings is gonna push the envelope tonight, so we are going to get pretty much all of our shortterm questions about cp3 answered very quickly.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

oh so giddy!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm expecting the Horntes to get a victory here, but I'm expecting Jennings/Bogut to be a handful to deal with.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hornets have won nine straight games at home against the Bucks. Tonight, they'll make it 10.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza just looks weird in a Hornets uniform.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> Ariza just looks weird in a Hornets uniform.


maybe for you, but for me it feels oh so right. he's a good compliment for a player like paul and i cant wait to see them get out in the open court together


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lol at maggette flopping while boxing out after a free throw, and he got the call!!! what a buster.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

David West playing great.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah West is on fire tonight! He's got 5 fouls so he's on the bench now. Bayless ran into a hard Maggette pick. Looks like he was a bit shaken up.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Do the Hornets not know that Bogut likes the left hand? Come on guys.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

yayyy!!! great way to open the season, I'm not gonna spoil anything by bringing up any miscues or complaints, just gonna say that was a great way to show theres some serious progress with the regime change


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> yayyy!!! great way to open the season, I'm not gonna spoil anything by bringing up any miscues or complaints, just gonna say that was a great way to show theres some serious progress with the regime change


I agree Tooeasy. They're still trying to put the regime in place but I'm just happy to open the season with a win. The Bucks aren't anything to sneeze at. They'll probably smack us when we get to Milwaukee. LOL!


----------

